# Starting to Feel run down



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Over the last few weeks my body's been telling me times staring to catch up. I've been feeling really tired and I've been aching more after workouts. I've been generally feeling a bit run down, but not in an ill kind of way, just a can't be bothered to do anything kind of way.

One of the things I've looked at is a product called Grenade. Has anyone else used this or a similar product to combat tiredness and give themselve more get up and go?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd get to your GP, there could be an underlying physical cause.

A simple check-up on the basics won't do any harm - whereas self-diagnosis [or indeed diagnosis-by-forum] just might.


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

yeh i agree, may be lacking some iron or something. see what your doctor has to say first.

stuff like grenade is for giving you a boost before gym, i havent looked into it specifically but there are other better alternatives if thats what your after. TBH all they do is give you a pump.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

take a week off and get plenty of rest, then hit the gym/weights hard fella :thumb: 

or stop smoking weed :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

big ben said:


> *take a week off and get plenty of rest, then hit the gym/weights hard fella *:thumb:
> 
> or stop smoking weed :lol:


^ good bit of advice there.

Sometimes we just have to accept that it's time to 'listen' to our bodies. When you're feeling tired/run down it could simply be that you're overtraining and it's time to take a break. It's kinda like our batteries need a little recharge every now and again.

Stay away from the gym, if you can, for a good week. Relax. Continue eating healthily though, and then see how you feel at the end of the week.

If you don't feel any different after the week, I'd consider what the other's have put about seeing your GP - it could simply be a case of lacking in Iron like one off the other's have put above :thumb:


----------



## Wing Co (Apr 4, 2010)

Depends what you are after. If it is general fitness you have to do as the above say and listen and take the odd rest days and eat balanced diet. However, I am afraid that if you after high levels of fitness tiredness comes with the territory. I am aching all the time and tired as I train 2-3 times every day and never take a day off. If I take time off I even feel worse! Sounds crazy, but the body just gets used to the feeling of being tired. There is a gain as I have lots of energy for anything and I can run and cycle pretty dam fast and only weigh 62kg at 172cm!


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

agreed, a week off will help

you said last week that you were doing a diff programme, so thats prob where the soreness is coming from

personally i would try something like Berocca. Loads of B vits which will help with energy levels


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

classic overtraining signs, so as others suggest maybe a week off and do something completely unrelated. Dont do caffeine drinks etc as that wont help but simply make things worse longer term.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I have a feeling you guys might be right. I have been banging out the OT at work, which might play it's part. My legs feel they have absolutely no strength. A couple of weeks ago I could do 15mins, now I struggle to do 10 on the runner.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> I have a feeling you guys might be right. I have been banging out the OT at work, which might play it's part. My legs feel they have absolutely no strength. A couple of weeks ago I could do 15mins, now I struggle to do 10 on the runner.


Yeah, sounds like you're heading backwards with overtraining.

Take a chill-period, sit back, relax, and get back in there when you're ready, ie. see how you feel next week - if you STILL feel shattered there's absolutely nothing wrong with taking another week off. Just remember that when you go back, you may ache a little more than normal after the workout - it's completely norm, so maybe lighten the load with the weights, or ease up a little on the runner (if that's what you're doing). :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

A week or so off from the gym would probably be good, and you should come back stronger. Eat well, sleep and relax. Leave the supplements out for now. 

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

A quick update:

My energy levels didn't really improve over a couple of weeks, so looked at what was on offer to help me out a bit. To get my workout levels back up I decided to look at Fat Burners. Grenade is regarded as the most powerfull, thought it was a bit over powerfull. Next was USN Xedre Cut XT, looked a bit fiddly to use. Then there was a trip to Cost Co........

I saw on their shelves they stocked Maximuscle Thermobol, about a £6 discount on best retail I could find at £25. I read a few reviews and it seemed to quite well rated so I gave it a punt.

I've used it for it a week, taking it mainly before training. I have to say the results are very good. About 30mins after dropping a cap it takes full effect. You becopme more alert, more energised, more focussed. Straight of of the can I found I could push either more reps or the same reps at a slightly higher weight.

It's dead simple to use, max dose is 3 caps throughout the day (max I've taken is 2, 1 before training and 1 in the afternoon when the aches start and the energy drops away). I've found 1 before training is great and it's all that's needed. Itadds a nice boost to training :thumb:


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

glad your feeling better.
thermobol is ok, and if its working for you then thats great.

iv heard nothing but good things about grenade! i dont need it yet but will be trying it soon when im cutting.

if you just needed a boost during training, iv just been recommended White Flood, check it out and maybe try it after you finish thermobol.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

To the OP:

I'm glad you *think* you are doing better, but please have a step back and think about what you are doing....

You are spending money and taking a drug to help fight the EFFECT of what is wrong with you (which I also agree seems like over training)

I would rather find out and fix the CAUSE of this...

You could be doing yourself more harm than good.....

:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

^ the thing is over the last month or so I've had 3 blood tests to check me for absolutely anything (the wife and me are going through IVF), and they've all come back clear. I would've thought if there was a physical problem it would've been flagged up in those. 

I've given it enough time for any virus to clear, I eat healthily so really can't see, other than my body naturally slowing down as I approach middle age, what it could be.

Just one point, Metabol and all aren't any more a drug than Cafine(which they contain) and vitamins. Other things they generally contain are orange peel and chilli extracts, natural substances known to speed up a body's metabolism.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

But if your body is run down, it may not show up in blood tests...

and I didn't mean drug in a nasty, illegal way... 

I should have used the PC term - supplement... 

Anyway, if you are happy, then I am happy....and less of this middle aged [email protected] don't slow down, you get better with age (I tell myself this every morning in the mirror :wall

Oh, and good luck with the IVF

:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Be aware that blood tests aren't generally 'wide spectrum' tests, but usually more geared towards one aspect of the patient's syptoms - what I'm trying to convey in my non-medical way is, they don't check every blood sample for every possible malady.

There could still be an underlying condition which hasn't been identified.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The 3 have been geared to individual human problems, not 3 testing for the same things. At the moment it appears to be working, it might me that I've got my self a bit overweight as it drops down I might then start to feel less lethargic.

As it stands I'm quite happy with the way things are going. If something happens to change this then so be it, but right now I'm going to change anything because I can feel and see the benefits.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> ^ the thing is over the last month or so I've had 3 blood tests to check me for absolutely anything (the wife and me are going through IVF), and they've all come back clear. I would've thought if there was a physical problem it would've been flagged up in those.
> 
> I've given it enough time for any virus to clear, I eat healthily so really can't see, other than my body naturally slowing down as I approach middle age, what it could be.
> 
> Just one point, Metabol and all aren't any more a drug than Cafine(which they contain) and vitamins. Other things they generally contain are orange peel and chilli extracts, natural substances known to speed up a body's metabolism.


You considered that the stress of IVF treatment could be effecting your general well being ?

Stress can do funny things to you

Not that you have to go into it here, but IVF cant exactly be walk in the park.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> ^ the thing is over the last month or so I've had 3 blood tests to check me for absolutely anything (the wife and me are going through IVF), and they've all come back clear. I would've thought if there was a physical problem it would've been flagged up in those.
> 
> I've given it enough time for any virus to clear, I eat healthily so really can't see, other than my body naturally slowing down as I approach middle age, what it could be.
> 
> Just one point, Metabol and all aren't any more a drug than Cafine(which they contain) and vitamins. Other things they generally contain are orange peel and chilli extracts, natural substances known to speed up a body's metabolism.


Weren't those tests looking for things that related to a low sperm count for you rather other things they can test from a blood sample?

My concern is that you are using some sort of supplement to enhance your training, which just seems wrong to me. By all means manage your diet appropriately to give you energy levels, but I would be wary of anything else.

Maybe the whole IVF testing (you and your partner) is causing you to feel down overall? We know a lot about our bodies, but not everything.

Fingers crossed your partner becomes pregnant soon and then you find your training libido again


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

DCR said:


> You considered that the stress of IVF treatment could be effecting your general well being ?
> 
> Stress can do funny things to you
> 
> Not that you have to go into it here, but IVF cant exactly be walk in the park.


Possibly, I hate needles so having to have 3 stuck into me in quick succession was quite difficult. A good nights sleep and I should've been over it. Possibly working nights might have the bigger effect.



Ada m D said:


> Weren't those tests looking for things that related to a low sperm count for you rather other things they can test from a blood sample?
> 
> My concern is that you are using some sort of supplement to enhance your training, which just seems wrong to me. By all means manage your diet appropriately to give you energy levels, but I would be wary of anything else.
> 
> ...


No sperm samples assess the quality of the sperm, the blood tests assess you for viruses such as HIV. I can't remember what each was for but one was for blood born viruses.

People have been taking supplements to assist training since the begining of time. I also take protein, some people also take Creatine (having tried it I find it pointless), CLA's etc etc. Remeber it's not dangerous, it's a Maximusle product which are all drug screened to ISO standards and isn't the most potent out there. It also contains natural metabolic supporting agents.

I really don't see what the fuss is about, it's nothing more than a strong more focussed Red Bull and how many people on here drink that?


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

i agree

Im using glucose just now to give me some extra energy in the gym. Nowt wrong with that.

Still think there is something in the stress element tho. If you were genuinely run down, then keeping on training would make you feel worse, supps or no supps. A general feeling of not being right could be something psycological instead...?


----------

